
When Steve Jobs isn't happy, he really isn't happy - rmanocha
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-20060802-71.html
======
daimyoyo
That's been Steve's managerial style since he started Apple. I'm worried that
once he is no longer able to come back(I think the current medical leave is
temporary) that Apple will become a "good enough" company. People tolerate
Steve berating them because of his charisma and I am not sure that Tim Cook
will be able to get away with what Steve can.

~~~
jamesbritt
_People tolerate Steve berating them because of his charisma_

Or fear, or something, but the charismatic people I've come to know don't
berate people. They don't have to.

------
pequ
IMO it is essential for Jobs to do that in order to demand high quality and
perfection. It is better to say things like that in the face of people rather
than to smoothen the communication and then let them go or move them to
different projects without explaining why. I would absolutely do the same
thing in his shoes. It is the fastest possible way to get the message across.
Now, this may be unpleasant and he may indeed show some lack of balance of
temper but it may very well be on purpose. This is of course speculation on my
part since I haven't met the guy and I have not worked for Apple.

~~~
r00fus
I would agree but lots of Steve-wannabe CEOs adopt the cargo cult and think
that being belligerent is key to getting stuff done.

This is exactly not the case. Steve gets away with it because he's maniacally
focused on improving Apple.

It's not that he gets annoyed and spouts expletives, but WHY he does it, and
FOR WHAT REASON.

~~~
pequ
Maniacal focus is assumed here. We're not even discussing doing things
casually.

------
TomOfTTB
When I read what Jobs' is reported to have said my first thought was the song
Stan by Eminem. I don't know why but the tone just struck me a very similar.

